# Just can't seem to nail down strawberry bubblegum



## Apollo (27/2/17)

Hey Guys,

Some help here would be very much appreciated!

I am a total noob at DIY and need some pointers, especially regarding Strawberry flavoring and then secondly the bubblegum aspect of it.

I found a recipe somewhere which came highly recommended on some website but I don't taste shit.

It has been sitting for about three days to round out the Strawberry sweet but I can't pick up any of it.

Is there something I'm missing to make the strawberry pop?

it's a 50/50 mix:

7% CAP Strawberry sweet
4% TFA Strawberry ripe
4% CAP Raspberry V2
2.5% TFA Sweetner
2.5% FW Bubblegum

Lemme know!

Thanks guys... and possibly girls


----------



## Andre (27/2/17)

What concentrate brand(s) are you talking about?


----------



## Apollo (27/2/17)

Andre said:


> What concentrate brand(s) are you talking about?



Hi @Andre 

I edited my post

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (27/2/17)

Recipe doesnt look to bad. maybe try a 70/30 mix. If that dont work try add some FA- Red touch strawberry. That has been my go to flavour to round up strawberry tastes.

Also i would swap your strawberry percentages. 7% for straw ripe and 4% for straw sweet. Normally recipes have straw ripe at the most not sweet strawberry.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Andre (27/2/17)

I have a suspicion that CAP Raspberry V2 might be overpowering the strawberry - syrupy, artificial and floral. For my money I would just leave it out. And maybe decrease the sweetener some (down to 1.5 % maybe). And some good tips from @Kalashnikov too.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Apollo (27/2/17)

Andre said:


> I have a suspicion that CAP Raspberry V2 might be overpowering the strawberry - syrupy, artificial and floral. For my money I would just leave it out. And maybe decrease the sweetener some (down to 1.5 % maybe). And some good tips from @Kalashnikov too.



So I should rather just leave the raspberry out completely and add the red touch, how much of the red touch would you recommend @Kalashnikov


----------



## Kalashnikov (27/2/17)

Berne van Rooyen said:


> So I should rather just leave the raspberry out completely and add the red touch, how much of the red touch would you recommend @Kalashnikov


I would go 3% RedTouch. 3% straw Ripe. and 2% sweet Strawberry. I have a recipe using those percentages and you can taste a lot of strawberry notes. Also agree with @Andre to remove raspberry.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (27/2/17)

You can try this one... it's goodie - the INW Strawberry Shisha works a charm here:

Cly Bubblegum 2-3%
TFA Bubblegum 6%
INW Strawberry (Shisha) 5%
TFA Sweetener 1%

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Caveman (27/2/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> You can try this one... it's goodie - the INW Strawberry Shisha works a charm here:
> 
> Cly Bubblegum 2-3%
> TFA Bubblegum 6%
> ...


@Rude Rudi beat me to it. Strawberry Sisha from Inawera is what you need. Seriously the best strawberry for this profile out there ATM

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Apollo (27/2/17)

Thanks a mil for all the help guys, I am definitely going to try each of these methods!


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (27/2/17)

Yeh if u want a wicks bubblegum, cly is just like wicks, not sure on the strawberries thou


----------



## zandernwn (2/3/17)

I think you are over flavoring. You concentrate % are way too high causing oversaturation of flavors.

Start simple.

For you strawberry use tfa strawberry ripe 4% and cap sweet strawberry 4%. Leave the raspberry or if you prefer to have the candy effect it imparts drop it to around 1%.

Adding Dragon fruit at 1% help bring out the spicy strawberry notes. 

That is as much as those strawberries will give you. Adding more will not make it taste stronger.

You now need to work with your bubblegum base to balance against the strawberry, so tweak that until you find a sweet spot where the bubblegum compliments the strawberry and vice versa. Pushing the concenstrates beyond its limits will have a detrimental effect, so you have to work within its limits.

Do not add too much ethol maltol as this will mute the strawberry (already have tons in)

I find otfen that new mixers (and by no means am I saying thats you) in general think a flavor is stronger when it is acctually just sweeter, especially if they are used to commercial juices. If you want to you can use cap supersweet at 0.75-1 to sweeten it. (Remember tfa sweetner also has EM in so dont use that)

Now last thing here, strawberry has a tendency to mute with the steep, so make only enough at a time to last you 3-5 days and you will get the best out of it.

There are other strawberries that do better with a steep but they are too authentic to be used in a candy

Sent from my HUAWEI CRR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Apollo (3/3/17)

zandernwn said:


> I think you are over flavoring. You concentrate % are way too high causing oversaturation of flavors.
> 
> Start simple.
> 
> ...




Thanks a mil @zandernwn 

That really is hella informative! and you are right in saying I am a new mixer so no offence taken there, LOL

@AndreH take a look at this post and the replies, it also answers the question you had the other day.

Thanks everyone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zandernwn (3/3/17)

Happy to help

Sent from my HUAWEI CRR-L09 using Tapatalk


----------

